
Abbott's Fast, $5, Antigen Test – A New Era of Coronavirus Testing Begins - Osiris30
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/08/abbott-covid-19-rapid-tests-trump/615826/
======
ljf
Issue with this (and other antibody tests) is both that levels of antibody
vary wildly from person to person and across time.

The same person can show positive for a swab test, and then negative for
antibody tests at months one and 2 and only start to show at month 3.

Equally some cases will never be revealed by an antibody test as the patient
fought the virus solely with their T-cells - not antibodies.

-

This obviously doesn't mean that a cheap and reliable test is not of use -
just that it will no doubt reveal more issues and edge cases with our
understanding of the virus.

------
jeffrallen
It comes with an app. We need to reverse engineer it and check it's
security... It's not like we can trust the FDA to do that.

[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/id1527297235](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/id1527297235)

